

Ask HN: Trademark help? - stasy

I have an app out named &quot;Heyyo&quot; for iOS. I just checked trademarks and it seems there is a file for the name. Take a look at it and I&#x27;m wondering if I would have to change the name.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmsearch.uspto.gov&#x2F;bin&#x2F;showfield?f=doc&amp;state=4803:x5ej6l.2.1
======
iancarroll
You should consult a lawyer, as it is a computing-related trademark.

